# Jimmy Savile Documentary



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone else going to be watching?

It starts in 5 mins on ITV.

I got a shock today actually, while talking about it at work.
One of my colleagues said 'well I knew him well, and I am taking it all with a pinch of salt. He was at my wedding, and I sat in the back of his Rolls Royce with him and nothing ever happened to me'

I replied 'maybe you were too old for him' (she was in her 20's)

Then she said 'well you have to realise things were different back then. There were loads of young girls about, and in the studios - they were groupies, there might have been fumbles, but its what they were there for. It wasn't like today where its frowned on' 

I was just totally shocked. I couldnt even reply to her - I just picked up the banking and said I was going to the bank


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

i placed it on record going to let it record for about 20mins so i can fast forward the adverts 
i've been reading a lot online lately about everything and totally shocked at some of the things that have been uncovered some of which was even uncovered before he passed away!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Tasteless joke lurking in adult already!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sat in front of the TV now waiting for it. There have been so many well know figures admitting they had either heard or seen things over the last few days and not just about him. What a world we live in


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i cant watch things like that, makes me angry and sad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

skip said:


> I'm sat in front of the TV now waiting for it. *There have been so many well know figures admitting they had either heard or seen things over the last few days and not just about him*. What a world we live in


and they should all be placed under arrest and investigated.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Set it to record.

He always gave me the heebee-jeebies, even when I was a kid. These revelations have not come as a surprise to me at all. He was creepy......


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

diablo said:


> and they should all be placed under arrest and investigated.


Totally agree with you was saying just that to a friend earlier


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Set it to record.
> 
> He always gave me the heebee-jeebies, even when I was a kid. These revelations have not come as a surprise to me at all. He was creepy......


heebeejeebies aint the word! i read online just a few days ago that he was also a suspected necrophiliac [voluntarily working at leeds infirmary as a porter for the morgue!] and sort of ties in with how he treated his mum after her death , makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

My first thought was - it's not new. The "open secret" has been known for a long time, beyond the BBC. I have met someone who punched him something like 20 odd years ago because of the rumours about child abuse. Not someone in the tv business either, an ex sqaddie, to be exact. It was a commonplace rumour about him.
Guess no-one will ever truly know now, apart from those concerned.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I always thought he was a creepy guy, dunno if he's guilty or not but wouldnt have trusted him

But saying that I wonder why people havent come forward before his death Media I suppose


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Liking/agreeing the shock of that attitude. It is true, tho'. 

It's almost like a lot of people felt it was a rite of passage, on the way to adulthood. Absolutely FLOORED me. Terribly 'good' catholic women being FURIOUS with victims for speaking out. Saying the VICTIMS were bad catholics!!!

I told my mother I had been groped by an old WW1 cavalry officer friend of hers, and she LAUGHED! AND was really annoyed because I refused to go to lunch with him, anymore!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Kinjilabs said:


> I always thought he was a creepy guy, dunno if he's guilty or not but wouldnt have trusted him
> 
> But saying that I wonder why people havent come forward before his death Media I suppose


i dont know how true it is ive only read from online sources! maybe it had something to do with all the friends he had in high places , such as the queen , margaret thatcher , the kray twins , ex prime minister edward heath the list goes on.
with friends such as those , who would want to come out with those sorts of allegations ? children definitely wouldn't.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That clip with Colleen Nolan *shudders*

That it not the normal way a bloke in his 40s acts with a 14 year old girl


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well he always spent a lot of time in Scarborough and I seem to recall that as youngsters we always knew that there were some creepy rumours about him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> That clip with Colleen Nolan *shudders*
> 
> That it not the normal way a bloke in his 40s acts with a 14 year old girl


That was v creepy...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

*Pulls colander on head and hides under the table to await backlash*

Is it just me that thinks it odd that these young girls are out at all hours doing whatever with this man??? Either in hotel rooms or Kings Cross Car park! Where do the parents think they are???? 

And that woman then that said he stuck his tongue down her throat in public? Sorry, but surely her parents would of been there and seen that? 

I have no doubt that something went on, but honestly, I find it all a bit strange.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't believe saviles attitude about Gary glitter


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> *Pulls colander on head and hides under the table to await backlash*
> 
> Is it just me that thinks it odd that these young girls are out at all hours doing whatever with this man??? Either in hotel rooms or Kings Cross Car park! Where do the parents think they are????
> 
> ...


i think most of them that have come forward were from residential schools [ duncroft approved school for girls] and care homes that he visited.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> *Pulls colander on head and hides under the table to await backlash*
> 
> Is it just me that thinks it odd that these young girls are out at all hours doing whatever with this man??? Either in hotel rooms or Kings Cross Car park! Where do the parents think they are????
> 
> ...


No where did it say it was late at night or at all hours.

If my colleagues attitude was anything to go by (now in her early 60s) - why would the parents say anything? Apparently it was different back then - it was expected, and if it wasn't, who is going to try and make a complaint about a 'huge star' when you are a 'nobody' - who will believe you - or even care?

No need for the collander Shelley - you knows I luffs you, whether I agree with you or not x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Another thing - if this is all made up (I will pretend I didnt see the way he was with Colleen Nolan for a minute) - how are so many of the stories so similar, and yet being told by people that have never met or talked to each other?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If you google Jimmy Saville,you will read even worse things, like taking young boys on Edward Heaths Yacht to Jersey to that place where a lot of kids were abused,and bones dug up, It says he SUPPLIED boys for MPs and well known politicians like Peter Mandelson, and Jeremy Thorpe
That really shocked me
Only read that this morning,he got away with it,as someone said,because he knew people in high places,and some were part of it
Corrupt politicians etc,


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> If you google Jimmy Saville,you will read even worse things, like taking young boys on Edward Heaths Yacht to Jersey to that place where a lot of kids were abused,and bones dug up, It says he SUPPLIED boys for MPs and well known politicians like Peter Mandelson, and Jeremy Thorpe
> That really shocked me
> Only read that this morning,he got away with it,as someone said,because he knew people in high places,and some were part of it
> Corrupt politicians etc,


I have just been reading about that too. People in high places can and have got away with blue murder for years


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is security being put on at the cemetary where he is buried apparently,the plaque on his flat in Scarboroiugh has already been desecrated, with paedophile written on it
I wasnt really surprised at the allegations to be honest,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

well im under absolutely no illusion after watching all that that JS was a dirty old perv! fancy defending gary glitter like that:yikes: those certainly werent words of a naive muddled old man on that recording!
felt so sorry for esther rantzen at the end of the programme she was clearly very , very upset and 100% spot on with what she said! thing is done herself no favours at all keeping all that in for all those years! i fear there are going to be many repercussions ahead for many , many people! few heads will definitely be rolling with this!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

And so they should IMO.

I said to D earlier, I can understand the victims keeping quiet - they were kids. Even if they _weren't_ kids, victims often feel so ashamed, they just don't speak out.

What I _don't_ understand is the _adults_ that witnessed it keeping quiet. Despicable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> And so they should IMO.
> 
> I said to D earlier, I can understand the victims keeping quiet - they were kids. Even if they _weren't_ kids, victims often feel so ashamed, they just don't speak out.
> *
> What I don't understand is the adults that witnessed it keeping quiet. Despicable.*


reading what i have online past few days before watching the programme , i can fully understand why victims kept quiet this was a man that appears to have hid behind a smoke screen with his charity work and through his charity work he got to know (and be friendly with) lots of important , powerful people.
what i dont think those adults do realize is now they are guilty by association and the people coming forward saying they knew , such as esther rantzen , paul gambiccini among others will more than likely be fully investigated , if esther rantzen had the tiniest of inklings that this was a man that liked to engage in illegal activity with youngsters considering the position she later came to be in (childline) she should HAVE said something , she would have been listened to she was just as important (if not more important) than jimmy savile because of all the work she did regarding getting childline up and running. cannot believe it when she said she knew about the gossip and rumours , surely back then there must have been something that didn't sit comfortably with her? surely?
i'm sure after seeing all the evidence she feels terribly guilty , but hell she could have helped lock him up a long time ago!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

just read this
BBC News - Sir Jimmy Savile statue removed from Scotstoun Leisure Centre
hoping his OBE and knighthood is stripped next!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> No where did it say it was late at night or at all hours.
> 
> If my colleagues attitude was anything to go by (now in her early 60s) - why would the parents say anything? Apparently it was different back then - it was expected, and if it wasn't, who is going to try and make a complaint about a 'huge star' when you are a 'nobody' - who will believe you - or even care?
> 
> No need for the collander Shelley - you knows I luffs you, whether I agree with you or not x


There was so much ignorance going back to my young years and further back into my parents young lives. There were incidences in my own family that would be worthy of prison sentences now, but it was all just excepted or laughed off. Opened my eyes up to people I grew up respecting and now see a different side to them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Anyone else going to be watching?
> 
> It starts in 5 mins on ITV.
> 
> ...


I think she's right. It was the sixties, there were the groupies who would follow famous people about the country and have sex with as many as possible. It wasn't approved of, but he was not the only one doing it - they all were, with the probably exception of Cliff Richard.

I can't be bothered watching scandal about people once they are gone.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Even as a child I always thought he was a creepy old goat



diablo said:


> heebeejeebies aint the word! i read online just a few days ago that he was also a suspected necrophiliac [voluntarily working at leeds infirmary as a porter for the morgue!] and sort of ties in with how he treated his mum after her death , makes perfect sense to me!


Yuk, gross creepy old goat then


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nobody think there's something odd about the fact that Esther Rantzen didn't do anything about it? 

I do hope these allegations are proven to be false.

I really think it would have come out when all this happened
Matthew Kelly held over child sex | The Sun |News

Poor Matthew was innocent. I for one never thought for a moment it was otherwise.
I'm not so sure about Jimmy but due to the timing of the allegations this is all so so suspect 

Men used to feel free to cuddle children back then, you know the full on pick you up, swing you round and kiss you on the cheek type of cuddle. I had such many many times from several "uncle" like characters throughout my childhood. 
Not one, even now, do I think was inappropriate. These days it would be seen so........ Sad reflection on society.

Before you say I don't know what I'm saying, I was molested as a 10 year old by a grown man. Luckily for me, he was only a sad lonely type who just wanted a kiss and cuddle.
So even though I was a child, I could tell the difference.

With the climate as it is now concerning men and children, could these people have been persuaded that an innocent act had more behind it than it did?

I remember when at work a man making a tongue in cheek comment, I laughed, my adult female work colleague reported him for sexual abuse 

I'm not convinced either way yet, but I'm disgusted with Esther Ranzten whatever the outcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

rona said:


> Nobody think there's something odd about the fact that Esther Rantzen didn't do anything about it?


really sorry to hear about your experiences as a child rona , no one should ever have to go through something like this , ever kissing and cuddling a 10 year old girl , is totally inappropriate behaviour when that sort of attention is coming from a male much older than yourself , you were just a child and shouldnt make excuses for the man despite how lonely he was
regarding esther ranzten , i'm glad shes actually come out and said what she did even though she knows its not looking good for her , i expect shes going to receive a lot of attention for saying the things she did and really faces the strong possibility of being placed under investigation.
what i am disgusted with is the people at the top who seem to have covered all this up , two BBC workers actually coming forward last night testifying they had seen him behaving inappropriately with girls possibly as young as 12. so if those at the bottom knew about all these things and had seen it with their own eyes , folks at the top would have had wind of this too!
interestingly it turns out , some files pertaining to a show he did have gone missing altogether as the detective investigating the case did try to gain access to those , only to come up against a brick wall.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my work colleagues knew him really well and said he was a slime ball years ago way back in the 70's and he just wallowed in his own glory and he never raised all those millions it was everyone else that did it and as he got older he just became an old slime ball 

I must admit Jimmy Savile always gave me the creeps while watching Jim'll Fix It! Urgh! Weirdo.

Like they say "no smoke without fire". Just a shame all these women have come forward after his death when he's not here to defend himself


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't help but feel my complete dislike of the man could be clouding my judgement but whilst I am suprised that none of this came out when he was alive (although there was an investigation in 2007 which wasn't pursued) I can understand that he was a big deal at the BBC, he did do alot of work for charity, etc which could have made him almost untouchable as no one would want to believe these stories. 

Some of the girls involved were form troubled backgrounds so would not have been supported or believed back then (or even now), but some were fans who would have hung around him. I don't really think these girls could be accused of being groupies - that's almost saying that they were complicient in anything that went on when in reality they were children & he was a grown man who should not have acted inapproprately (if these allegations are true).

Tbh even if he is dead then this should still be investigated as it highlights that this sort of 'behaviour' is obviously considered acceptable by some people who really opught to know better, it shows the level of cover up that goes on & how some celebrities have (& probably still do!) abuse their status in order to abuse children.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got to admit, I watched it with the thought that it was all a load of rubbish! People making allegations about someone who couldn't defend their self! 
I've never liked him he always got on my nerves but would never have thought he would do anything like this but.... Having now watched it, I really believe he did these terrible things  as already said, it doesn't make it right but stuff like this did happen in the 60s and 70s and decades before and was hidden or brushed off and ignored! 
I agree he should be stripped of his knighthood immediately!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

i've just found a very interesting link.
fleet street fox: Blinded by the obvious.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I just think shes after a bit of money, i always watched him when i was younger.Why come out now with it....its utter garbage i think.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Just read this online:

Nowhere should the soul-searching be greater than at the BBC. Already, a former producer, Wilfred DeAth, has confirmed that he warned Savile informally (why not formally?) after the latter spent the night in a rather squalid hotel with a girl who was at the most 12, or probably 10. Told that he was living dangerously, the presenter claimed that he was much too valuable to the BBC for them to do anything to me. Saviles status within the corporation was such that, even now, many of those commenting have done so on condition of anonymity. Yet to place a presenter over whom there appears to have been a constant cloud of suspicion in a position where he was not just in contact with the nations children, but actively idolised by them, is on the face of it a gross breach of trust. We may be told that attitudes were different then  but child abuse is child abuse, just as statutory rape is statutory rape.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not watched it yet but recorded it so its first on my list tonight!

I have always thought that there was something "strange" about Jimmy Saville - I used to watch him as a kid but I tell u what I would never have sat on his knee for love nor money!!! - even more so when that childs home in Jersey came to light where all the kids bodies were found and under investigation it became apparent that a lot of abuse had gone on with kids being abused by well known public figures - Jimmy Savilles name was mentioned then too - it was all kept hush hush and I would assume the same was done by the BBC! there is power in numbers 

On the flip side - the only bug bear I have is why wait until he is dead ??? when he cannot be punished?? I do of course understand when they were kids but as adults surely over the years it could have been dealt with ?? anyway I will have more to say when I have actually watched it and made my mind up once and for all ....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> On the flip side - the only bug bear I have is why wait until he is dead ??? when he cannot be punished?? I do of course understand when they were kids but as adults surely over the years it could have been dealt with ?? anyway I will have more to say when I have actually watched it and made my mind up once and for all ....


after watching last nights documentary , i don't think there is anymore in it other than all those women looking for some kind of closure concerning their abuse


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

diablo said:


> after watching last nights documentary , i don't think there is anymore in it other than all those women looking for some kind of closure concerning their abuse


Yeah  very sad for them  just horrible


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Nobody think there's something odd about the fact that Esther Rantzen didn't do anything about it?
> 
> I do hope these allegations are proven to be false.
> 
> ...


*What grown man back then or today sticks his tongue down a young girls throat? Or has a grope/sex, with them them without knowing he is acting wrongly?
*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i din't watch it... had more important things to do in my life


what i don't get is... why leave it until now... a year after he's died ... to me it sounds like one thing MONEY .. i maybe right i maybe wrong i don't know i don't really care ... if all this happened it should of been dealt with while he was still alive not now while he can't explain himself ... ok some say closure but im still confused :rolleyes5:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i din't watch it... had more important things to do in my life
> 
> what i don't get is... why leave it until now... a year after he's died ... to me it sounds like one thing MONEY .. i maybe right i maybe wrong i don't know i don't really care ... if all this happened it should of been dealt with while he was still alive not now while he can't explain himself ... ok some say closure but im still confused :rolleyes5:


I didn't watch the programme but from what I have read some did go to the police in the past and nothing happened. In one case he was actually questioned under caution and the case passed to the CPS who decided there was insufficient evidence. The 60's & 70's was very different, it was not really talked about back then and they were children too scared and embarrased to take on some big famous person I would think - a lot seem to have been from a residential school for girls with behaviour problems, who would believe them against some famous do gooder?

I would imagine the timing is down to the programme makers, they decide to make the documentary, talk to those involved and probably the first time someone has listened and taken them seriously.

Even now abuse and rapes go unreported, they did not have touchy feely interviewing ways back then and victims were often treated appallingly by the police and courts


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know about Jimmy Savile- but there is no denying that in the past there has been a culture of covering this stuff up, not taking it terribly seriously and apologising for the truly vile actions of nonces- worse yet turning it on the victims. 

Can there be anything worse than being a child victim of rape or sexual abuse, summoning the courage to tell someone trusted only to be disbelieved and treated like a liar? What must that do to a person, to a young child that relies on adults to protect them?! 
In terms of all of these sort of abuses, only a percentage even get reported. I think it's shocking that the shame of these attacks and other barriers to seeking justice allow these perverts to get away with it and re-offend.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> I didn't watch the programme but from what I have read some did go to the police in the past and nothing happened. In one case he was actually questioned under caution and the case passed to the CPS who decided there was insufficient evidence. The 60's & 70's was very different, it was not really talked about back then and they were children too scared and embarrased to take on some big famous person I would think - a lot seem to have been from a residential school for girls with behaviour problems, who would believe them against some famous do gooder?
> 
> I would imagine the timing is down to the programme makers, they decide to make the documentary, talk to those involved and probably the first time someone has listened and taken them seriously.
> 
> Even now abuse and rapes go unreported, they did not have touchy feely interviewing ways back then and victims were often treated appallingly by the police and courts


I also heard that one of the girls who was in a girls home when she tried to tell someone they punished her by locking her in her room until she stopped saying what she was saying about it


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I also heard that one of the girls who was in a girls home when she tried to tell someone they punished her by locking her in her room until she stopped saying what she was saying about it


Yes I saw about that too. What a poor soul.

TBH the whole thing makes me sick. He was allowed to get away with this just because of who he was while others just turned a blind eye. There is no excuse for this.

It has come out now but they tried to get him on this while he was still alive so it's not just because he is dead and anyway people should know the truth.

Not all young girls are groupies, they are fans who just want to meet these people, doesn't mean they are asking to be sexually abused and to do so is wrong.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It sickens me when people start on people when they are dead and can't defend themselves and worse when they make cheap TV programmes on them just to boast there viewing figures. :mad5:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> It sickens me when people start on people when they are dead and can't defend themselves and worse when they make cheap TV programmes on them just to boast there viewing figures. :mad5:


Well I think it's pretty indefenciable tbh and it should of come out years ago, he should have been brought to justice for everything he has done but now people should know the truth and imo he should be striped of his knighthood too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Well I think it's pretty indefenciable tbh and it should of come out years ago, he should have been brought to justice for everything he has done but now people should know the truth and imo he should be striped of his knighthood too.


We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


I think it is a different matter telling an abuse story after they die, your not a coward, just afraid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


no one has taken payment for their stories , saw that confirmed elsewhere earlier.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


To be a child and abused is scarey and you dont think people will believe you. Must be even worse when the abuser is someone famous. Its not being a coward its being so scared you protect yourself as best you can


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm hearing whispers ITV has managed to overturn an injunction! i feel this case is about to be smashed completely open!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

dobermummy said:


> To be a child and abused is scarey and you dont think people will believe you. Must be even worse when the abuser is someone famous. Its not being a coward its being so scared you protect yourself as best you can


I'm sorry they aren't children now nor were over the last 10+ years were they.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

diablo said:


> no one has taken payment for their stories , saw that confirmed elsewhere earlier.


I'm sure there will be in time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't believe any of it. 

I've said everything I'm going to, we are all allowed our own opinions and I don't wont to start a row.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry they aren't children now nor were over the last 10+ years were they.


I really don't think what you are saying is right tbh, you carry it with you affraid to speak of it.

It was probably only with reassurance that there were others and would be believed that they had the confidence to speak out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

oh dear i think people are going to be very surprised to hear about the next person allegedly being named in all this , shame if its all true because i genuinely liked that person


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I find it strange that people cannot accept that a famous person may be a child molester etc.

I had a friend who was so convinced that micheal jackson was so honest and just she told me she would let her child sleep over with him, i asked if there was a man down the road who wanted her son to sleep in his bed because he believed he was a child would you and she said a definate no!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

diablo said:


> oh dear i think people are going to be very surprised to hear about the next person allegedly being named in all this , shame if its all true because i genuinely liked that person


Who is it?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Not seen the documentary, won't do either. I find it a bit distasteful to do it after someones death when they can't defend themselves, if he was a paedophile something should have been done a lot sooner, otherwise it's innocent until guilty.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry they aren't children now nor were over the last 10+ years were they.


No. But they were when it happened and that part of them will remain a scared child forever. Their innocence stolen by someone they looked up to and trusted. Part of them probably felt guilty and that they were to blame for what happened.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dobermummy said:


> No. But they were when it happened and that part of them will remain a scared child forever. Their innocence stolen by someone they looked up to and trusted. Part of them probably felt guilty and that they were to blame for what happened.


this is what peodophiles do, the children/women are not guilty, he is


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

the evidence is all there.

huge bbc cover up though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Who is it?


not sure whether i can link to it but his first name rhymes with 'eddie' and his last name rhymes with 'guitar'


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> the evidence is all there.
> 
> have a read of the have i got news for you transcript of when he went on, paul merton told him what he was and he doesn't give a s**t!
> 
> huge bbc cover up though!


Oh the transcript that's 100% fake?

Makes for a good read though eh.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

diablo said:


> not sure whether i can link to it but his first name rhymes with 'eddie' and his last name rhymes with 'guitar'


PM me....


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> PM me....


me too, lol!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Oh the transcript that's 100% fake?
> 
> Makes for a good read though eh.


realised it before your reply, tough read!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> PM me....





emmaviolet said:


> me too, lol!


Ooh and me please


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im no wiser ... pm me too please hun


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the pm!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im guessing freddie star 

If he did do the things hes accused of im glad the slimy barsteward is dead


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Who really gives a toss about this. There's two sides to every coin just as there's always two versions of the same story.
On this unfortunate occasion people will only get to hear one version which is terribly sad and unjust.
I believe there's a more important issue to be settled in Britain at this precise moment in time and the doubt over Saville's reputation and character shouldn't detract from that.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lets not forget these women were victims just as poor april is.

They deserve a voice, he had one for many years on tv and radio.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im not defending him because he's famous ... end of the day he's dead... say he did do it what justice do you get out of it now... that's my view of it ... he should of been found guilty when he was alive and punished not when he's 6 ft under , you cant punish a person who isn't here


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Lets not forget these women were victims
> 
> They deserve a voice, he had one for many years on tv and radio.


No victim should ever be forgotten but the harsh truth of life is, they are.

We can all name at least one serial killer or multiple murderer but rarely can we ever recall the name of one of their victims.

Jimmy Saville, guilty or not and as dead as the Dodo, has become an unfortunate victim of gossip, speculation and scandal.

The media love it!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im not defending him because he's famous ... end of the day he's dead... say he did do it what justice do you get out of it now... that's my view of it ... he should of been found guilty when he was alive and punished not when he's 6 ft under , you cant punish a person who isn't here


It might help his victims to finally get some sort of closure. It also highlights how vulnerable young people are and how people with power seem to be able to cover up the bad things they do.

With it all coming out it might give other victims a voice to stand and say what has happened or is happening to them. Then they can get the help and support then need.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The world knowing what he was truly like and not feting him as some kind of charity god but seeing him for the evil predator of children he really was would give closure to his victims , a degree of it anyhow

My abuser died before I was brave enough to tell anyone (and even then I was 'persuaded' that telling anyone else who knew him would gain nothing and simply embarass the family) so he never was punished and it still upsets me to this day that he got away scot free 

I never got my closure , so I just hope these poor women get theirs


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> Can there be anything worse than being a child victim of rape or sexual abuse,* summoning the courage to tell someone trusted only to be disbelieved and treated like a liar?* What must that do to a person, to a young child that relies on adults to protect them?!
> In terms of all of these sort of abuses, only a percentage even get reported. I think it's shocking that the shame of these attacks and other barriers to seeking justice allow these perverts to get away with it and re-offend.


When I was 7 yo old, we went on holiday to my Auntie's house in Essex. A young girl lived next door and she was approx 12 -13 yo. She took me to the nearest park one sunny evening and; as we were leaving, an older man came over and started talking to us but mostly to her. He then put his hand on her arm and tried to pull her over to some nearby trees and bushes. She managed to shrug him off and we both ran home. she told her mum and the police were involved. My (oh so charming) mother turned to me and said "I know she telling lies, she's only doing it for attention...." 



Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


I guess this would be one the reasons why we haven't heard anything until now..... 

I've met many people, over the years, who had met JS and the one thing they ALL had in common was that not a single one had anything good to say about him.

I'm glad this is all coming out now because the man's reputation as being 'a good sound bloke' was a bigger fabrication than anything Enid Blyton was ever able to write.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Mese said:


> The world knowing what he was truly like and not feting him as some kind of charity god but seeing him for the evil predator of children he really was would give closure to his victims , a degree of it anyhow
> 
> My abuser died before I was brave enough to tell anyone (and even then I was 'persuaded' that telling anyone else who knew him would gain nothing and simply embarass the family) so he never was punished and it still upsets me to this day that he got away scot free
> 
> I never got my closure , so I just hope these poor women get theirs


I liked your post for the first bit, not the second.

Too many people are in your position or have been as they feel just like you and have been tormented by it for years. It's a very sad and lonely situation to be in.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I have just finished watching it and can 100% say I believe those poor women who were used , abused and manipulated by js , anyone who thinks otherwise needs to take a long hard look again at the documentary .

What really swung it for me was where he was talkng about gary glitter ....he thought him looking at pictures of young kids being abused was ok ....he did not see at all that these poor kids were being exploited, raped,hurt .....because it was purely for garys gratification .....it was not hurting anyone ....those were his words(((( 

Anyone who thinks that is acceptable and not worthy of being arrested is imo a sick pervert and so yes Jimmy Saville is one!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


Have you watched the documentary about the allegations HP? If you have then I can't believe you still feel that these woman are cowards. They played a recording of him defending and justifying Gary Glitter's crimes too. How can you defend that?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> No victim should ever be forgotten but the harsh truth of life is, they are.
> 
> We can all name at least one serial killer or multiple murderer but rarely can we ever recall the name of one of their victims.
> 
> ...


he is not a victim in this at all, the truth has come out and it's not in his favour but that is who he was, not the person he portrayed so everyone has a right to know and those women have a right to tell what they went through.

We cannot recall victims of serial killers always as there are a lot, however i bet we can remember some such as in the mira hindley cases.
I cannot remember a single name from the hillsborough disaster, doesn't mean that it asn't as tragic. It's hard to remember a string of names.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time someone comes forward to speak out against Jimmy Saville, it may just make some other 'celebrity' stop and think of their own behaviour and make them realise that their 'status' will no longer guarantee them immunity from prosecution or exposure.

If just one woman's story stops this abuse happening to another young girl, then their story will have been worth it.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> We'll never know the truth, and you can't convict a man on hear say *I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations *and are been paid a lot of money for their stories.


I am shocked and saddened by this.. many abuse victims live their lives tormented as they are too afraid to speak out, afraid of not being believed, afraid of reactions from friends/family, afraid of admiting the truth even to themselves, afraid of others knowing what happened, feelings of guilt, shame, disgust etc the list goes on and on.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Exactly MB !! I don't give a damn about him if it helps these women and highlghts to other sicksos its not acceptable then here here! ....these women shud never feel bad and shud not be made to feel guilty ...regardless of if he is alive or not he showed no mercy to them so now its just desserts !

How anyone can think these women lack courage is beyond me .....(


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> he is not a victim in this at all, the truth has come out and it's not in his favour but that is who he was, not the person he portrayed so everyone has a right to know and those women have a right to tell what they went through.


It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.

I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future.

Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaros said:


> It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.
> 
> I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future.
> 
> *Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.*


Recovering memories can also prevent ignorance in a future generation..promoting healthier relationships. I'll be honest with you Zaros...I feel broken to pieces from the betrayal of my Ex husband....but every tear is worth it if me telling people about it stops another child suffering.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.
> 
> I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, *I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future*.
> 
> Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.


I think it is more a case of debunking the 'holier than thou' character that many people perceive Saville to have had.

Ultimately, he was a 'bad man' and he used his influence to ensure that no-one dared to make this public. Now, he is no longer here to wield his big heavy 'stick' and people are finally prepared to stand up, or step out from the line, and let the world see him for what he really was.

Better late than never.

And lessons WILL also be learnt from this. It will not be in vain.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.
> 
> I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future.
> 
> Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.


Sometimes it can be too hard but for others telling their story of abuse is like a burden taken away from them, they can move on.

The secret they think about everyday but dare not speak about s out there and they survived it, this is the point of opening up about it now.

Plus there were many attempts to bring him to justice but he was untouchable and did everything under a cover.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Zaros said:


> It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.
> 
> I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future.
> 
> Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.


I think its purely because they were scared , scared and ashamed then and as they became adults they felt inferior compared to him , that what they had to say meant nothin ...they even kept it from their families and kids and husbands ....when someone is no longer there then maybe the fear eases and the need to tell the story surfaces for closure , for their own peace of mind .just finally talking about it and finding other women who suffered will help that imo is reason enogh to open this up it is for THEIR sakes , and that's what matters


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just watched it, very saddened that it seems very likely that something like that was allowed to go on, with all the gossip and hearsay surrounding him, you would have hoped someone would have spoken out. Even Esther Ranzen said she'd known about the gossip, obviously didn't think it was true for whatever reason


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is some info and there's alot more out there. He was a sicko

It's very common for people who were victims as children to only 'come out' when their abuser dies. They can finally feel like that person has no power to hurt them anymore. The fact that JS made no secret of being prepared to resort to violence, the fact that most people were disbelieving because 'he did so much good for charities' etc is what made them too scared to come forward before. He was a rich and powerful man with very powerful friends, he used this to his advantage and manage to silence the few who had the courage to report what he had done.

These are his own words from his own autobiography which clearly shows how untouchable he thought he was and how open his was about his 'liking for young girls' 

A high-ranking lady police officer came in one night and showed me a picture of an attractive girl who had run away from a remand home.

Ah, says I all serious, if she comes in Ill bring her back tomorrow but Ill keep her all night first as my reward. Savile describes how the girl came to one of his dances that evening and stayed the night with him before he handed her over.

He added: The officeress was dissuaded from bringing charges against me by her colleagues for it was well known that were I to go, I would probably take half the station with me.

Here is more.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Zaros said:


> It may well not be in his favour but the plain and simple truth is, the man is dead and dead men cannot speak for themselves.
> 
> I feel a deep sympathy for every single victim of abuse but the harsh reality is, I really don't see the point of opening up old sores from yesterday to have them weep forevermore into the future.
> 
> Recovering memories can be as equally damaging as the initial experience itself.


The point of opening up old sores is to give them to chance to heal properly which cannot be done by simply putting a sticky plaster over or a few stitches which whilst holding the wound together can only last for so long as the actual cause of the pain has not been worked through and healed.

The effects of abuse lasts a lifetime so it is never too late to speak your truth and put some healing back into your life, it will hurt ripping the wound open again but as long as you have love and support you will come through it.

I do agree though that recovering memories of trauma can be damaging and is not something I would advise doing if you did not have a strong support network around to provide support 24/7 whilst you work through your pain. Support is essential.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im not defending him because he's famous ... end of the day he's dead... say he did do it what justice do you get out of it now... that's my view of it ... he should of been found guilty when he was alive and punished not when he's 6 ft under , *you cant punish a person who isn't here*




No you can't but what you can do is give the victims the freedom to speak their truth, the chance to liberate themselves from the trauma and fear of living a life full of fear, shame and pain. Finally they can start to heal and move on without having that man shadow their every day.

Isn't that worth something?

Imagine living a life full of fear, pain, guilt, shame, disgust, nightmares, daymares, panic attacks, distrust.. your world is dark, haunted, you are stuck in a void never truly being who you are... would you want to stay there or would you seize the chance to escape it and move on? Even if it was 20 years later?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Would just like to say, the others involved in JS perverted ways with young girls might still be at it,and they need naming and shaming, 
Why should anyone get away with child abuser just because they are celebrities, even dead ones, 
Why should they be looked up to, because of some charity work they have done,when underneath it lurks an evil person
The statue that was going to be put up to JS in Scarborough has now been cancelled, and the plaque outside his flat taken down, due to graffiti, but it wont go back up
Also the statue in Glasgow taken down
All those years ago, boys taken by JS to feed the predilections of perverts shows just how evil he was 
I agree with that programme for those womens sake, at least they have the satisfaction of letting people know,JS was no hero, it must have sickened them to see him being hailed as one


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

skip said:


> Can't believe saviles attitude about Gary glitter


I can him and Saville were good friends. I'm sure he must have stayed with him in Scarborough, because I have seen him GG in the main street of Scarborough while walking my son in his pushchair, he glanced down at him and smirked. I said to my husband OMG that was GG and I was nearly sick.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

As a Scarborian, there have been rumours about him for years, the fact that he is buried in the same cemetery as my Grandparents make me sick. The headstone is grotesque just like the person it represents. He was not a Scarborian, he did not die in Scarborough so why be buried there. Council tax payers money is now being spent on security for his grave.:thumbdown::thumbdown:

*
The 'Post' below mine was removed. *


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

have requested above post be removed


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> have requested above post be removed


and so it should , this isnt something that should be mocked , or laughed about bloody hell wheres the compassion for victims of abuse?   no wonder more than half of abuse cases go unreported


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

diablo said:


> and so it should , this isnt something that should be mocked , or laughed about bloody hell wheres the compassion for victims of abuse?   no wonder more than half of abuse cases go unreported


I heard it's something like 90% which is just sickening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I heard it's something like 90% which is just sickening.


i think the statistics are a few pages back , 95% of abuse cases go unreported
iheartcats , you really are as despicable as the man involved in whats coming to light


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> have requested above post be removed


I have removed the offending post. The same "joke" has already been removed from the adult section, and if it is too grotesque for there it most certainly doesn't belong on the open forum.

A little respect for victims, please


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

What did I miss now ? 
Do I even want to know ?

tbh there are many topics id rather not hear jokes about and find it disgusting that people think are funny ... the pain and distress of others definately falls into this category


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

diablo said:


> not sure whether i can link to it but his first name rhymes with 'eddie' and his last name rhymes with 'guitar'


I assume his last name rhymes with the last syllable of guitar - like a small planet. If so thats another bloke who has had long links with Scarborough and spent a lot of time there in the '70s and '80s.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> I assume his last name rhymes with the last syllable of guitar - like a small planet. If so thats another bloke who has had long links with Scarborough and spent a lot of time there in the '70s and '80s.


theres a national newspaper actually run the allegations today , things are definitely not looking good. but after a quick google search this is something else that has been spoken of before about this person. which sadly , came as a surprise to me , i will never see him in the same light ever again.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry they aren't children now nor were over the last 10+ years were they.


They carry those childhood feelings of fear, pain, shame & disgust with them for life



Zaros said:


> No victim should ever be forgotten but the harsh truth of life is, they are.
> 
> We can all name at least one serial killer or multiple murderer but rarely can we ever recall the name of one of their victims.
> 
> ...


Lots of the catholic priests who abused children were dead by the time the truth came out, do you think that should have been kept quiet? Just because he was rich and famous makes no difference imo - there will be other rich & famous abusers out there still alive, may make them stop and think


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes seems to be all over the news when you google his name. But then again PetloverJo I am sure you can remember a very well known man in Scarborough who had some very dubious contacts with young boys in the area in the 70s and 80s? Everyone seemed to know about it but I don't think anything ever happened to him.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Luz said:


> Yes seems to be all over the news when you google his name. But then again PetloverJo I am sure you can remember a very well known man in Scarborough who had some very dubious contacts with young boys in the area in the 70s and 80s? Everyone seemed to know about it but I don't think anything ever happened to him.


Who are you talking about? Another cover up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> T
> Lots of the catholic priests who abused children were dead by the time the truth came out, do you think that should have been kept quiet? Just because he was rich and famous makes no difference imo - there will be other rich & famous abusers out there still alive, may make them stop and think


it should all come out because theres every chance those that operated alongside him are still alive , they should be arrested and investigated and charged accordingly. of course it may mean prison sentences for them (just like jonathan king , who disgustingly has taken to 'slating' esther rantzen off on his blog , like it makes a difference when those are the words of a convicted pervert) but who cares? they dont deserve a seconds thought when they gave non at all to the victims now accusing them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

holly1 said:


> Who are you talking about? Another cover up?


we can't just come out and name names you know , leaves us open to all sorts! especially when some of these people have 'injunctions' out to stop ordinary people from ever uttering their names. thankfully one got overturned last night , i hope theres a lot more to follow as to regards those being involved in this mess.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well this bloke wouldnt really be known outside Scarborough. All I am really trying to get across is that things were different then. I don't mean it is acceptable just that back then nobody seemed to do anything about it as they would today. I remember going to a girl's grandads house when I was 7 and he sat me on his knee (which didn't seem unusual) and then started tickling my leg under my skirt.(which made me feel rather uncomfortable) When I told my mum whose house I had been to, she asked what I had thought of the Grandad to which I replied 'I thought he seemed like a dirty old man'. And she said 'Yes well I wouldn't go there again if I were you.' Years later I found out he had been a 'dirty old man' since my mum was a kid, but no one ever did anything about it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Janet Street Porter has now said she was aware of rumours about Jimmy Savile
Loads more to come out i guess 
I believe at least 2 women have now reported to the police in Scarborough abuse by him


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Janet Street Porter has now said she was aware of rumours about Jimmy Savile
> Loads more to come out i guess
> I believe at least 2 women have now reported to the police in Scarborough abuse by him


i believe the total number of women to have come forward now is 16. i suspect a whole lot more will come forward.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Would that be a certain arcade owner,who was a very good friend of JJimmy Savile?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't *think* he had an arcade. Think of ice cream.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

40 women and one man so far have come forward to say they were abused by jimmy savile


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> 40 women and one man so far have come forward to say they were abused by jimmy savile


wow  totally different figure to what was being reported when i tuned in early this morning:yikes: sadly it dont surprise me


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Outrageous!  I have been reading some of the stuff on Jimmy Saville he certainly had many friends in high places many MP's who were into the same thing but preferred boys  there was obviously a ring going on at that time and he used his personality and programmes as the "vehicle" I do hope more women come forward and unite - time this sort of **** was stopped!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

According to the nes this morning the total is 40 up to now , nationwide


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

As well as I can see some of the views of people who think the accusations against Jimmy Saville are best left now he is dead ( you know who you are x) ....the thing is is that now all these accusations are coming to the fore , it is certainly sure to bring other 'well knowns' to the public attention and they are still alive and must be feeling very uncomfortable I'm sure and so they should be.

So whilst JS has the luxury of death to protect him, his fellow abusers who are still living should be placed in the gallows for the public to hand out their justice.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, i realised after thinking about it who it was, there were known facts about him, people i know personally had been propositioned by him


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes I knew lads who used to get their pocket money by letting him have a 'peeK'.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> As well as I can see some of the views of people who think the accusations against Jimmy Saville are best left now he is dead ( you know who you are x) ....the thing is is that now all these accusations are coming to the fore , it is certainly sure to bring other 'well knowns' to the public attention and they are still alive and must be feeling very uncomfortable I'm sure and so they should be.
> 
> So whilst JS has the luxury of death to protect him, his fellow abusers who are still living should be placed in the gallows for the public to hand out their justice.


Exactly!! lets see some justice!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Luz said:


> Yes seems to be all over the news when you google his name. But then again PetloverJo I am sure you can remember a very well known man in Scarborough who had some very dubious contacts with young boys in the area in the 70s and 80s? Everyone seemed to know about it but I don't think anything ever happened to him.


Yes he was grotesque as well, still refuse to eat their ice cream. Him and JS were very good friends if I remember rightly.

If I remember correctly it was a councillor as well. Things haven't changed much the council are still as corrupt as ever but that's a different story


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

He was even mayor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> He was even mayor!


*pukes*
why are people placed in responsible positions like that when its well known in the area they are like that!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

This whole thing is just getting truly horrifying isnt it? There def needs to be a full investigation not only for the other (poss famous) people involved but also those who knew something like this was happening but did nothing.
Im sure alot of people at the time were like Esther Ranzten in that they heard rumors or suspected but had no proof but equally Im betting that their were many who saw things that should of been reported!
(and Im now seriously grossed out by the Jim'll Fix It theme tune!!:nonod.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Luz said:


> He was even mayor!


Forgot about that. I know he was in the Guinness Book of Records once for showing the whole world what a fat pig he was


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A Male Teacher has now come forward to say he too was abused by him!

Jimmy Savile sex abuse claims: Male teacher says he was molested by star at the age of 12 - Daily Record


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

diablo said:


> *pukes*
> why are people placed in responsible positions like that when its well known in the area they are like that!


Friends in high places sticking together


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> A Male Teacher has now come forward to say he too was abused by him!
> 
> Jimmy Savile sex abuse claims: Male teacher says he was molested by star at the age of 12 - Daily Record


nothing surprises me anymore regarding him , especially after what i read a few days ago concerning him , young boys and an ex prime minister


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Friends in high places sticking together


definitely , its disgusting and i hope theres loads more alive now shitting their pants , looking very likely JS was protected and shielded by some of the higher levels of the establishment which pretty much ties in with the 'freemason' rumours doing the rounds , which have been doing the rounds for years.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

diablo said:


> nothing surprises me anymore regarding him , especially after what i read a few days ago concerning him , young boys and an ex prime minister


Would that be a loose anagram of 'teeth' by any chance?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes Diablo I agree - he was even friends with Peter Sutcliffe


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Luz said:


> Would that be a loose anagram of 'teeth' by any chance?


Yes! u got it


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Was talking about this to my parents last night, I had forgotten but when I was about 12 me & a friend wanted to write to Jim'll Fixit - can't remember what for - but they vetoed it. Mum said certainly not he is a disgusting creature with too much interest in young girls and your Dad would not allow you to be within a mile of the dirty old man!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> Would that be a loose anagram of 'teeth' by any chance?


yes , his yacht 'morning cloud' being referred to as 'morning sickness' by his own bodyguards :yikes:



suzy93074 said:


> Yes Diablo I agree - he was even friends with Peter Sutcliffe


i know hes a disgusting example of the human race along with his pervy cronies , cant imagine why anyone would want to be friends with peter sutcliff  :yikes: other than to fulfil their morbid curiosity.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Will have to go now. OH is home soon and last night he moaned that I was putting my 'millionth post on CRAPBOOK!'


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

The thing I don't like about this case, is that it seems to be a 'guilty until proven innocent' case. 

JS is before my time, but I have still seen lots of stuff with him in and he was my parents time. I did always think he looked creepy, but that doesn't mean he is. 

If the allegations are true, then I feel so very very bad for those people... but I just do not understand the way this has come out. I also want to say, that I am not an 'unknown' for this kind of thing, not exactly this but something similar, so I am not naive to how people feel. 

However, most of the allegations seem to be in the 60s and 70s... so we are talking nearly 50 and 40 years ago! With the vast number of people that are coming out, how come very very few of them have ever said anything? If the number really is that high, and it seems to be getting higher all the time, then I would have expected more of them to have said something earlier. Of course it is difficult, and there are many emotions that go with it, but still I would have thought more would have been said about it... both by the victims and those who knew about what was happening. 

When there were the abuse claims in 2008, these people didn't all come forward then... 

I know this is a very difficult thing for anyone to go through, especially a child, but after all those years I think people should have spoken out sooner. 

Also, one thing I really do not like is when people splash their face across the news and papers. Some people involved have kept their identity quiet, but others haven't... I think it was the same woman I saw on the news, who was also in the paper... I'm sorry but if that were me, I would not want to be in the public eye like that over something such as this. I don't think they all are, but I think some of them are wanting the publicity. 

I have no idea if these allegations are true or not, and if I an honest, it is hard to believe they are not... however, that still does not make me agree with how it has come out... JS is no longer here, he cannot tell us his side, which I think it very unfair. Of course, he could be guilty, in which case, I couldn't give a crap, BUT as we cannot hear his side, we will never know if the allegations are true... so, it doesn't sit right with me.

I know that isn't a popular opinion though.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I never will believe anyone who are to much of a coward they wait until some is dead before they start these allegations


That is one of the most disgusting things i've ever read on this forum :nonod:

I cannot honestly believe anyone would call a victim of child abuse a "coward". I don't care whether this is related to the Jimmy Savile allegations or any other allegation against anyone, famous or not.... some people are just too scared to EVER speak out against their abuser and will always feel intimidated by them.... especially if it's a household name with a bloomin knighthood!

Whether you believe the allegations against JS are true or not, to call any abuse victim a "coward" is just beyond me. Foul.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> The thing I don't like about this case, is that it seems to be a 'guilty until proven innocent' case.


there is far too much flying round to think anything other than the fact he is guilty , other celebrities now coming forward stating they knew but never said anything because they felt they wouldn't be listened to either , latest person being janet street-porter.



lozzibear said:


> JS is before my time, but I have still seen lots of stuff with him in and he was my parents time. I did always think he looked creepy, but that doesn't mean he is.


ever heard the saying , if your gut is telling you something , it is usually right?



lozzibear said:


> However, most of the allegations seem to be in the 60s and 70s... so we are talking nearly 50 and 40 years ago! With the vast number of people that are coming out, how come very very few of them have ever said anything? If the number really is that high, and it seems to be getting higher all the time, then I would have expected more of them to have said something earlier. Of course it is difficult, and there are many emotions that go with it, but still I would have thought more would have been said about it... both by the victims and those who knew about what was happening.


wouldnt matter to me if this case happened 80 years ago , it still would have needed to come out , this isnt about vengeance , or money , it's about closure. if you research jimmy savile , even for just a few minutes , for instance , googling 'jimmy savile freemason' it brings many , many things up and i happen to believe that too. if nothing else , it will show you the kind of people that mixed with him , some being the highest order of the establishment , who of course could still be 'protecting' him now in death.
when you know and are warned those are the people he 'mixes' with you probably wouldnt have wanted to come out with all that while he were alive either for fear of repercussions.



lozzibear said:


> When there were the abuse claims in 2008, these people didn't all come forward then...


people did come forward , they just werent listened to.



lozzibear said:


> JS is no longer here, he cannot tell us his side, which I think it very unfair. Of course, he could be guilty, in which case, I couldn't give a crap, BUT as we cannot hear his side, we will never know if the allegations are true... so, it doesn't sit right with me.


i couldnt care one bit at the fact jimmy savile isnt here the more and more stuff coming out im glad that he isnt here because now he isnt here its encouraging many victims to actually speak up , the fact that some of his perverted friends have been mentioned in all this , one of which is a convicted paedophile speaks volumes , dont surprise me one bit to have seen that persons name pushed forward at all , lets hope more and more people come forward so those fully responsible for the abuse know they are living on borrowed time now its all being investigated.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Personally ( and I could be wrong I often am!) I think this is going to be the tip of the iceberg and more and more people will be implicated until its like the Irish priest scandal.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The rich and powerful have always got away with stuff like this...witnesses frightened to say anything.
Lord Boothby in the sixties used many teenage rent boys supplied by Ronnie Kray of all people.It was kept quiet for a long time through the threat of repercussions.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Uncle jimmy Uncle Jimmy took me to his sick parties: Nephew tells how his childhood was stolen at 13 | Mail Online so much rolling out wonder where it will end


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Some newspapers are using this to bash the BBC for shelving its Newsnight story - while conveniently forgetting that these same newspapers were demanding that the story be shelved because it was a 'disgusting attack on a national treasure'.

A national treasure who wrote in his autobiography about his having sex with vulnerable underaged girls and 'half a police station' covering it up because they were involved. That wasn't hidden, or alluded to or sneakily greased out of him by a cunning journalist - it was plain as day, written by himself and published decades ago.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Photo has emerged showing Freddie Starr, in a show with JS with the woman who alleged he groped her in the background as a 14 year old girl, hmm
Starr has denied ever being on a show with JS


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Photo has emerged showing Freddie Starr, in a show with JS with the woman who alleged he groped her in the background as a 14 year old girl, hmm
> Starr has denied ever being on a show with JS


Mmm same as JS denied ever going to that place on Jersey until a photo appeared, though must say never read anything about FS before other than biting budgies heads off or something! What an unpleasant bunch some of these celebs seem to be


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

The plot thickens, wonder how many more names will emerge


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was never keen on Freddie Starr either, and recently saw a pic of him with new fiancee, aged 34, [who has left her husband and young son for him] someone commented "he always liked young girls" this was just before all this broke,
So someone knew something !!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think there will be MANY more celebrity names to come!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I think there will be MANY more celebrity names to come!!!


I think there will be & I think it has shown that there was a culture of turning a blind eye to what some have termed 'indiscretions' (or child abuse!), potentially covering up for him or hindering any possible investigations.

However, I hope this is handled properly & facts/evidence are investigated & the whole thing is not turned in to a media circus with more & more sensationalist stories about the BBC & JS mainly for the sake of the girls involved but as well as for the family of JS.

What I found particularly upsetting & disturbing was the allegations that JS had deliberately targetted vunerable girls in care homes. It wasn't just that 'he liked young girls', he liked ones that would have no one to support them, no one to believe their stories & ones that were more 'grateful' for trips out. It seemed so calculated & callous yet I suppose this is what predatory paedophilles do


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> What I found particularly upsetting & disturbing was the allegations that JS had deliberately targetted vunerable girls in care homes. It wasn't just that 'he liked young girls', he liked ones that would have no one to support them, no one to believe their stories & ones that were more 'grateful' for trips out. It seemed so calculated & callous yet I suppose this is what predatory paedophilles do


It's also what a caring person would do who used their position to better lives.

Many names will come out in the press, many innocent


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> It's also what a caring person would do who used their position to better lives.
> 
> Many names will come out in the press, many innocent


Maybe it is what a caring person would do but I honestly don't think it was with JS. There were too many similarities with stories & even extracts form his autobiography, interviews he had given, etc which did not really hide his preference for under age girls - I am just suprised that all this was available & yet is only being criticised now, maybe information relating to why will come out as I do remember a story at least 10yrs ago that was shelved pretty quickly.

As I said, I do hope that a proper investigation is carried out & that the media don't whip this up in to a wich hunt. I am not one of those people who believe 'no smoke without fire' as there are plenty of examples that can be given of innocent people whose lives have been ruined by false accusations. I know of 2 people who have been victims of this personally so do recognise that false allegations are made for various reasons.

I do think this is worthy of investigation as it has suggested that there was a culture at the BBC where this type of behaviour was overlooked, it may have been years ago but I do think that it is still relevant now, to the girls involved & to the public.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yes, I'm not saying it shouldn't be looked into. I just have a very bad feeling about this and it just doesn't ring true to me.

I can't see him as a predator, a sad lonely weirdo yes.

Doesn't make it any different for the victims, if they truly believe they were abused.

It was just a different time, men legally and openly "abused" women then.
That's what's got to be understood here.

Many a man abused me back then if you take todays standards and apply them then. Back then it was the norm for men to grope and be extremely suggestive.

What people should bare in mind is the social time difference


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> Oh yes, I'm not saying it shouldn't be looked into. I just have a very bad feeling about this and it just doesn't ring true to me.
> 
> I can't see him as a predator, a sad lonely weirdo yes.
> 
> ...


I understand that equality/sexual harrassment, etc was not taken seriously as it is (hopefully) now, I also understand that attitudes are different but having sex with underage girls, some maybe as young as 12/13yrs, some already vunerable was not acceptable to most people then as it wouldn't be now.

Another story recently about JS was published involving a woman who met him, had sex with him when she was 19yr old model. She stated that she felt used & abused when her hopes that the 'relationship' would promote her career - it didn't.

To me this was just a bad choice made by her. She may have been used but she was not abused. He may have used his status to get her in to bed but (harsh as it may seem) that is bad luck & alot of us make mistakes of who we choose to sleep with but that doesn't mean we are victims.

I think there are two different arguements tbh, one is old fashioned sexual discrimination/harrassment & the other is child abuse.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, hopefully people will realiese that social context has changed over the years and whilst many women/girls might have been made to feel uncomfortable by grabby celebs it would have been regarded as the norm back then. That doesnt make it right of course but Id hate to see people who are innocent of serious wrong doings losing their careers and having their reputations tarnished because of it.
TBH Id have more respect for some of them if they just stood up and said 'yes, I might have been overly handy with some fans and I apologise'.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

rona said:


> Oh yes, I'm not saying it shouldn't be looked into. I just have a very bad feeling about this and it just doesn't ring true to me.
> 
> I can't see him as a predator, a sad lonely weirdo yes.
> 
> ...


Not in my world they didn't...maybe in the world of pop stars and DJs where groupies were throwing themselves at the 'entertainers'

Not excusing abuse of young girls, but after every gig their mothers would have had a heart attack if they'd seen the danger their daughters were putting themselves in.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Not in my world they didn't...maybe in the world of pop stars and DJs where groupies were throwing themselves at the 'entertainers'
> 
> Not excusing abuse of young girls, but after every gig their mothers would have had a heart attack if they'd seen the danger their daughters were putting themselves in.


When I was 16, it was commonplace for *some* men to think they could get away with a grope where a young girl was concerned.
Fortunately for me, I didn't grow up with men like that, and my 7 brothers taught me how to place a well aimed knee where it hurts at anyone who tried 
There was a lot of casual sexual assault of girls and women then, but many, many men would never have dreamed of doing it!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Not in my world they didn't...maybe in the world of pop stars and DJs where groupies were throwing themselves at the 'entertainers'
> 
> Not excusing abuse of young girls, but after every gig their mothers would have had a heart attack if they'd seen the danger their daughters were putting themselves in.


I wasn't in the celeb world!!
I was a country girl who grew up with "normal" male role models, but when I ventured into the world of town pubs an night clubs, groping was what girls expected.
They may not have liked it, but if you went to those places, that's what you got.
I ruddy soon got out of that environment, being that I'm a strong willed female who ended up swearing and cursing at those that thought they had a right to touch me. 
I was ridiculed because I didn't put out.  Not only from the boys/men but the women too. I thought they were the sad ones 

I've never thought it right, my body is my own, but to the "in" set, that was the norm.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I can see what you are saying here Rona but I do think there is a difference between a grope here and there - and systematic and repeated abuse - and also the GROOMING which was very evident with the way JS acted.

He purposely chose disadvantaged young girls with little or no family from homes etc to prey on because he knew there would be little or no consequence - it was all pre determined - he had a gameplan - he did not go to visit these homes with purely innocent thoughts to help these poor girls - IF this WAS the case he would have done something to INCLUDE ALL THE GIRLS but no he would visit and choose the girls he wanted to take - he even had a caravan set up in the grounds of one home! - now to me that is not normal or acceptable behaviour for a grown man. 

An opportunistic fondle from a bloke down the pub is something probably many women have had to deal with I know I have in my time but this is far far different - they are young girls for a start impressionable and gullible - he was a big 40 year old+ man and should have known better.

The fact that others were involved is highly probable - its called a "ring" and they happen today and they happened then.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to say although attitudes were different back then it was because women were simply thought less of. Men often being able to do as they pleased as the breadwinners and paterfamilias, there was alot less aquality and questioning and sadly some men still hold this attitude today - thank God not all!

I am going back 15/20yrs but there was a man in our area well known (he was a soldier) and my mother was admant I kept away from him as she and others I overheard "liked little girls". As a child I had no idea what that meant of course!
He would always pick you up if he saw you in the street, kiss you on the mouth and offer you sweets and someone would run out and take the child off him and tell him to leave them alone, hed just laugh. i remember once he was in my grans he pulled me onto his knee and was stroking my leg every time my gran left the room which i found strange but being 5 you didnt question adults. My mum found out he had been round and didnt talk to my gran for months after. The man hung himself a few years later but again, although people knew he was "funny" no one did anything as he was a respected soldier.

I just hope the victims find peace x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe the family of JS are removing his headstone tomorrow,in respect for the girls he abused
I must say i do feel for his family, to have to hear all this stuff, after all the fuss at his funeral, with people saying how sorry they were he had died etc,cant be pleasant for them


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> I believe the family of JS are removing his headstone tomorrow,in respect for the girls he abused
> I must say i do feel for his family, to have to hear all this stuff, after all the fuss at his funeral, with people saying how sorry they were he had died etc,cant be pleasant for them


Quite a few signs with his name on have been removed too.Not in respect of the girls I would have thought.More to avoid vandalism.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Talk about trial by media..

However this turns out and its pretty much decided the trail of this man has been by the media.
He has been judged and found to be guilty by most,if not all of the press.

Never a fan of JS none the less I do find the whole thing distasteful and it goes against the principle of law that a man is innocent until proven guilty.

Surely cases of assult from 1959 are beyond the reach of a proper investigation and are now just hearsay and one sided claims....

I dont suppose any of the charities he raised money for feel like giving it all back do they? They could give it to his ( alleged ) victims.....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Talk about trail by media..
> 
> However this turns out and its pretty much decided the trail of this man has been by the media.
> He has been judged and found to be guilty by most,if not all of the press.
> ...


The ruddy police statements have him convicted already, before they've even investigated 

The statement by the police on the news yesterday must surely have been illegal? 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19887653

Surely the media interest will be upsetting to many alleged victims?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

dorrit said:


> Talk about trail by media..
> 
> However this turns out and its pretty much decided the trail of this man has been by the media.
> He has been judged and found to be guilty by most,if not all of the press.
> ...


That depends on how many are making allegations and whether there are links in their stories. But the sheer volume of women backed up by people who had seen and heard must imply that something went on.

Whatever it is, I hope the victims get closure


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> But the sheer volume of women backed up by people who had seen and heard must *imply* that something went on.
> 
> Whatever it is, I hope the victims get closure


(My bold highlight)
This is whats so dangerous, implications are not proof and maybe not in this case but, if allowed to set a precedent who knows what damage this could do to innocent people accused of heinous crimes in the future..

It has already happened to parents in the past, being accused of abuse and having their children ripped from them only to later find the case groundless but their lives were already ruined..

There were better ways for the (alleged ) victims to find closure that to have this , splattered all over the papers and TV. It does not put anyone in a good light and will always leave some doubting as to the truth behind many of the claims. 
It may also have a negative effect on any future victims of abuse worried that thier case may also end up as gossip mill fodder.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I have finally got around to watching the documentary and it has sickened me.

I heard the rumours several years before he died, and I thought there may have been some truth in them then, something about him just didn't _sit right_.

Now I hope he's rotting in torment in hell.

I truly hope that by finally feeling they could come forward that his victims will get some kind of closure.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

rona said:


> Oh yes, I'm not saying it shouldn't be looked into. I just have a very bad feeling about this and it just doesn't ring true to me.
> 
> I can't see him as a predator, a sad lonely weirdo yes.
> 
> ...


I can understand the time was different but there is a difference to someone touching your bum and raping them while they are asleep as I have heard in this case.

I'm sorry there is no excuse for this vile man, the time it was doesn't make him any less wrong, he was sick and a truly awful example of a person.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

The Headstone has gone.

Just wish they'd take him with it. 

Today is the first anniversary of my father's death his plaque is in the garden of remembrance where JS is buried. Guess what they are loads of people there, when all I want to do is go there and have a little quiet time.

I bet the real reason why his coffin was tilted so he could look over both bay was so he could perv on all the little kiddies there.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I watched the documentary the other day and i do believe he was a dirty old perv! Anyway what i really dont understand is the women in the documentary said they had been abused in his dressing room several times..they were 15 once they were abused wtf did they go back? I mean i know times were different but were they really that fckin thick? They were going to his dressing room of their own free will why they went back after they were abused once is totally beyond me  and he was an old man compared to them! Just makes my skin crawl!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> The Headstone has gone.
> 
> Just wish they'd take him with it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you cant spend some quiet time there to remember your father, i hope you get to do that later.

I think they should dig js up,cremate him and toss his ashes in the bin


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

skip said:


> I think they should dig js up,cremate him and toss his ashes in the bin


have been wondering whether they will actually make the move to remove his remains from the site. his coffin apparently was encased in concrete , i am actually starting to wonder why   as i dont think it would have been for the reasons given


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually that was probably a bit harsh but maybe a cemetery or some other place for people that were of a nasty type so they are separate to the ordinary person


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

diablo said:


> have been wondering whether they will actually make the move to remove his remains from the site. his coffin apparently was encased in concrete , i am actually starting to wonder why   as i dont think it would have been for the reasons given


I didnt know his coffin was encased in concrete, oh well no fear of someone taking a shovel and shifting him then


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I can understand the time was different but there is a difference to someone touching your bum and raping them while they are asleep as I have heard in this case.
> 
> I'm sorry there is no excuse for this vile man, the time it was doesn't make him any less wrong, he was sick and a truly awful example of a person.


But it's not proven, that's what I'm saying. If he did it then yes I'll join in with the rest of you but I have doubts about this whole affair.
Something just doesn't seem right through it all. Can't put my finger on it, just a gut feeling.

Living through that era myself, I'm just trying to give people a flavour of the differences in attitudes. 
Child abuse has always been a heinous crime in my lifetime, but men were supposed to be "superior" when I was a child. Hell they weren't prosecuted if they beat their wives up  The police didn't get involved in "domestics"


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

skip said:


> I didnt know his coffin was encased in concrete, oh well no fear of someone taking a shovel and shifting him then


apparently so 
BBC News - Sir Jimmy Savile's coffin encased in concrete



> Jimmy Savile's coffin has been encased in concrete as a "security measure" amid speculation about its contents.


 

nothing to do with any of the allegations of course.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I watched the documentary the other day and i do believe he was a dirty old perv! Anyway what i really dont understand is the women in the documentary said they had been abused in his dressing room several times..they were 15 once they were abused wtf did they go back? I mean i know times were different but were they really that fckin thick? They were going to his dressing room of their own free will why they went back after they were abused once is totally beyond me  and he was an old man compared to them! Just makes my skin crawl!


And did they tell him they were older?
What were their parents doing?

Just not right is it?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

diablo said:


> apparently so
> BBC News - Sir Jimmy Savile's coffin encased in concrete
> 
> 
> ...


It would be his expensive Jewelry surely?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

rona said:


> And did they tell him they were older?
> What were their parents doing?
> 
> Just not right is it?


Well if they did tell him they were older then..well imo it takes two to tango!
If he knew they were underage then he is purely to blame for the first abuse but if they went back willingly to his dressing room after they were first abused then they are as much to blame as he was!

Where were the parents? Well 'in those days' parents hardly ever knew where their kids were all day....remember it was 'safer' back then


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Were all these girls 14-15 or were some younger?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lets not forget that many of these young girls did not have parents they were in homes so very easy for the abuse to start and continue - he showered these young girls with gifts, rides in his rolls royce, gave them tickets to top of the pops etc showed them a hint of what luxury and privilege could get them - can you imagine what that felt like to some of these young girls who had never been shown any love or affection ?? - these girls did not know any better many of them were damaged ...........he knew this

I have also read a snippet from his autobiography where actually a few girls parents did come looking for them - one instant in his caravan he said an angry parent had come banging on the door and he had to quickly get dressed - he really does basically admit a lot on just the small parts ive read on line from his autobiograpy - 

It is also pretty obvious that people KNEW all of this was happening - the bosses of the shows, the police because some girls had complained previously but nothing was done about, many people in high places KNEW but nothing was done ??? WHY?? thats what I want to know! who and why was it covered up for so long!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rona said:


> Were all these girls 14-15 or were some younger?


Yes some were 13


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

rona said:


> Were all these girls 14-15 or were some younger?


if you have a look at his wiki bio apparently according to that , youngest were 9 years old and her 11 year old sister.



> Following the broadcast of the ITV1 documentary, a number of people came forward and made fresh allegations about Savile's conduct towards young people. He was claimed to have carried out indecent assaults on a nine year old girl and her eleven year old sister in 1971 when he visited Haut de la Garenne


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

diablo said:


> if you have a look at his wiki bio apparently according to that , youngest were 9 years old and her 11 year old sister.


omg that is just truly shocking


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> omg that is just truly shocking


i know doesnt bare even thinking about


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

i honestly think he should be dug up and thrown on a compost heap!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Well if they did tell him they were older then..well imo it takes two to tango!
> If he knew they were underage then he is purely to blame for the first abuse but if they went back willingly to his dressing room after they were first abused then they are as much to blame as he was!


I've mulled that over and was thinking if they were girls from the home they really from what ive read and heard in the documentary wouldnt have had much choice. One girl did object and i think she was carted off by staff and basically told to shut up,i think they put her in a room for a while on her own out of everyones way


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

another person claiming they were 9 years old too!
Redcar man says Jimmy Savile abused him in back of Rolls Royce (From The Northern Echo)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

skip said:


> I've mulled that over and was thinking if they were girls from the home they really from what ive read and heard in the documentary wouldnt have had much choice. One girl did object and i think she was carted off by staff and basically told to shut up,i think they put her in a room for a while on her own out of everyones way


I wasnt refering to the girls that were in care, i was refering to the ones who were living with parents and should have been taught better.. i would never blame anyone for the first abuae but to keep foing back?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

dorrit said:


> (My bold highlight)
> This is whats so dangerous, implications are not proof and maybe not in this case but, if allowed to set a precedent who knows what damage this could do to innocent people accused of heinous crimes in the future..
> 
> It has already happened to parents in the past, being accused of abuse and having their children ripped from them only to later find the case groundless but their lives were already ruined..
> ...


Whilst I do believe that there is evidence to suggest he was a predatory paedophille I do agree with you to an extent that's whay I am concerned this doesn't become a witch hunt.

If an investigation is warranted & to be carried out then maybe furture allegations should not be published & investigated correctly instead.

For the sake of the girls involved & the family of JS I do hope that this does not turn in to a media circus which may hinder any proper investigation.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> I've mulled that over and was thinking if they were girls from the home they really from what ive read and heard in the documentary wouldnt have had much choice. One girl did object and i think she was carted off by staff and basically told to shut up,i think they put her in a room for a while on her own out of everyones way


That is correct - she was put in Isolation !!! 

I mean lets face it - many homes had abusers working in them !!! so its not really surprising that soem of the workforce covered it up and punished the girls for speaking out


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I wasnt refering to the girls that were in care, i was refering to the ones who were living with parents and should have been taught better.. i would never blame anyone for the first abuae but to keep foing back?


I can certainly see your point there,it really does make you wonder why they would even consider going back,but if it is true i still cant excuse him because he was supposed to be an adult.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I wasnt refering to the girls that were in care, i was refering to the ones who were living with parents and should have been taught better.. i would never blame anyone for the first abuae but to keep foing back?


You don't know what he had said to them, remember he was a powerful man.

Many girls may have gone back through fear of repercussions if they didn't.

These abusers can be clever and know what buttons to press to keep their victims in fear, these victims were children.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I wasnt refering to the girls that were in care, i was refering to the ones who were living with parents and should have been taught better.. i would never blame anyone for the first abuae but to keep foing back?


We do not know what intimidation methods were used by JS -but he must have used some - most abusers do in order to keep their victims quiet - lets not forget he was a very powerful and frightening man - to adults let alone children -many of the parents did not know - some of the women in the documentary had NEVER told their own families

I dont think it was ever a case that a young girl was just invited back to his dressing room and bang he pounced and then she went back the next week - abusers are far more clever than that

IMO he groomed them for a period of time - lulled them into a false sense of security - and then gradually built it up  as young innocent girls they may not have even realised untill it was too late

This has NOTHING to do with girls being taught better or knowing better they were KIDS - he was the adult and manipulated them simple as


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> I believe the family of JS are removing his headstone tomorrow,in respect for the girls he abused
> I must say i do feel for his family, to have to hear all this stuff, after all the fuss at his funeral, with people saying how sorry they were he had died etc,cant be pleasant for them


*I've just been listening to radio2...They keep talking about JS's "family",in actual fact this " family" consists of 1 nephew and the rest are business people.*


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the headstone was to be broken up and sent for landfill. But tbh the man is dead, I see no point in pursuing it. If the story wasnt selling papers, it would be long dropped.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

rona said:


> It was just a different time, men legally and openly "abused" women then.
> That's what's got to be understood here./QUOTE]
> 
> I agee that women were treated differently, even in the workplace they risked a quick grope, comments with lots of sexual innuendo etc. But we are talking children here, some as young as 10, 12 years old - that has never been acceptable behaviour no matter who they hell they are.
> ...


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive just been reading this
Freddie Starr &#039;suffered heart scare&#039; after grope accusations, his fiancée Sophie Lea says - Mirror Online

She replied: "It's absolutely nonsense. I've known Freddie for a long time. When I was working with him on stage never once did he make any advances towards me.

"I was very vulnerable at the end of 2009, I had a nervous breakdown. He was a perfect gentlemen and helped me get back on my feet.

she's 34 back then she would have been 31 even if he had made any advances it would not have been as serious as making advances towards a child
I'm keeping an open mind, dont know what to think about him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think that in the next few weeks we will see names come up of people that are known and respected by most of us.
Sorry but Freddie Star said he had never been on a show with JS and GG,but he has been proven wrong.*


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think that in the next few weeks we will see names come up of people that are known and respected by most of us.
> Sorry but Freddie Star said he had never been on a show with JS and GG,but he has been proven wrong.*


yes i would imagine we will see a few more names and perhaps they will all have palpitations and rightly so if they are guilty.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lets just hope they are named and shamed and not protected if they prove to be true


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Lets just hope they are named and shamed and not protected if they prove to be true


Yes....lets hope....but unfortunately imo the criminals seem more protected than the victims these days. Its all about their rights and the victims' needs often appear to be less important. Of course....everyone has the right to a fair trial but nowadays we have to be scared of even speaking on a dog forum about current News affairs because the PC Brigade will be on our back if we dare to even speculate about a case


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> Yes....lets hope....but unfortunately imo the criminals seem more protected than the victims these days. Its all about their rights and the victims' needs often appear to be less important. Of course....everyone has the right to a fair trial but nowadays we have to be scared of even speaking on a dog forum about current News affairs because the PC Brigade will be on our back if we dare to even speculate about a case


Thats why I put if it proves to be true in case a certain someone on here was lurking :Yawn::ihih:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lets not forget on the flip side there was Ready Steady Go on ITV at the same time.*
Actualy Ready Steady Go was first aired one year earlier than top of the pops.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

If Freddie Starr is so sure he didn't grope the 14 year old that's come forward then why doesn't he take a lie detector test to prove her wrong?


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> If Freddie Starr is so sure he didn't grope the 14 year old that's come forward then why doesn't he take a lie detector test to prove her wrong?


1. They're completely unreliable and not admissible in court 
2. That's contrary to our entire justice system's ethos - people shouldn't have to prove that they're not guilty

I wonder how many of the people complaining about the 'PC Brigade' would be happy to be publicly labelled rapists, child abusers, murderers etc.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I wasnt refering to the girls that were in care, i was refering to the ones who were living with parents and should have been taught better.. i would never blame anyone for the first abuae but to keep foing back?


Because they were groomed by him Harley. It's not something I would expect anyone to understand unless they had researched grooming techniques and it was something I didn't enjoy reading.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Because they were groomed by him Harley. It's not something I would expect anyone to understand unless they had researched grooming techniques and it was something I didn't enjoy reading.


Or they could have been silly little girls who thought by bedding a DJ they could get to meet their heartthrob of the time.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I met Jimmy Saville, I was 9 and my sister was 10, at the time he was known as a loveable father figure, if we had been invited to a show biz party Im sure we would have jumped at the chance to go, my mum and dad were very careful with us but this man was seen as very loveable and trustworthy.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> Or they could have been silly little girls who thought by bedding a DJ they could get to meet their heartthrob of the time.


A 12/13yr old girl can be silly but a midddle aged man should have not have had sex with them simply becauise he could - simple


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Or they could have been silly little girls who thought by bedding a DJ they could get to meet their heartthrob of the time.


but shouldn't he have said 'no'?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> A 12/13yr old girl can be silly but a midddle aged man should have not have had sex with them simply becauise he could - simple


I was passing for 18 at 13


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> but shouldn't he have said 'no'?


If he actually knew their ages yes.

The very young ones that he's been accused of messing with have been investigated and he wasn't charged


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> I was passing for 18 at 13


Really? It's funny because most women I know (myself included) can usually judge how old a girl is even if she is tall, wearing make up, etc ..... it just seems that certain 'types' of men seem to have difficulty


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

In the documentary about him, someone stated he always asked the girls ages.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> In the documentary about him, someone stated he always asked the girls ages.


They could lie. I did to go into pubs


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Really? It's funny because most women I know (myself included) can usually judge how old a girl is even if she is tall, wearing make up, etc ..... it just seems that certain 'types' of men seem to have difficulty


If you had seen my niece at aged 12, with her 38C bust and being taller than me, you would realise the mistake. My brother used to consider locking her up for the good of all the men she might accidentally come into contact with.

I just think that anyone who remembers the advent of the pop groups and DJ's will also remember the little scrubbers who followed these people around trying to get into their beds. I am not saying they shouldn't have said no, of course they should, but it was the swinging sixties, anything goes.

I remember being quite disgusted with them and I was a teenager myself. Girls like me, who might meet someone like Jimmy Saville at a show or whatever, would not have been led astray, because we didn't think that way.

I blame their parents for allowing them to be in that position in the first place.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> If you had seen my niece at aged 12, with her 38C bust and being taller than me, you would realise the mistake. My brother used to consider locking her up for the good of all the men she might accidentally come into contact with.
> 
> I just think that anyone who remembers the advent of the pop groups and DJ's will also remember the little scrubbers who followed these people around trying to get into their beds. I am not saying they shouldn't have said no, of course they should, but it was the swinging sixties, anything goes.
> 
> ...


'little scrubbers'? Nice. Lovely bit of victim blaming there, absolving predatory rapists of their responsibility.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> If you had seen my niece at aged 12, with her 38C bust and being taller than me, you would realise the mistake. My brother used to consider locking her up for the good of all the men she might accidentally come into contact with.
> 
> I just think that anyone who remembers the advent of the pop groups and DJ's will also remember the little scrubbers who followed these people around trying to get into their beds. I am not saying they shouldn't have said no, of course they should, but it was the swinging sixties, anything goes.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness someone else remembers. I've been trying to be polite because they *may* be victims. 
But this is what came to my mind as soon as I heard. Also, how much is his estate worth?
Could that be bringing these girls forward?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Because they were groomed by him Harley. It's not something I would expect anyone to understand unless they had researched grooming techniques and it was something I didn't enjoy reading.


Im fully aware of how kids get groomed, i lived with a rape victim for 16yrs. 
I do believe he was a filthy pervert 100% BUT i do not believe that he molested all of the people who are suddenly coming forward..i think there is a band wagon that is being jumped on! A nurse was on the sews minutes ago and she said he told her he liked little girls...WTF didnt she come forward? 
I think the blame lies in two places with this case! It lies with the dirty old perv himself and the other lies on the doorstep of the parents! The lazy parenting that went on back then..when parents didnt see their kids all day long and most didnt even know where their kids were! Lets face it, if the parents gave more of a toss about the whereabouts of their kids in those days then this wouldnt have happened on such a huge scale! 
The world is no more dangerous in this day and age than it was back then.

IF some of these girls lied about their ages just to get them onto top of the pops and were willing to have sex with a dirty old man for the privilege then im sorry but i see them nothing more than little scrubbers! 
Kids did look older then just as they do now..i was out drinking with my mates down my local at 13 and they all believed i was 19.

I also believe that there were alot of kids abused that were truly innocent and by that i mean not wanting to use sex as a vip pass to a tv studio! 
This guy has ruined alot of lives and doesnt deserve any respect and certainly doesnt deserve to be splattered all over the press.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Im fully aware of how kids get groomed, i lived with a rape victim for 16yrs.
> I do believe he was a filthy pervert 100% BUT i do not believe that he molested all of the people who are suddenly coming forward..i think there is a band wagon that is being jumped on! A nurse was on the sews minutes ago and she said he told her he liked little girls...WTF didnt she come forward?
> I think the blame lies in two places with this case! It lies with the dirty old perv himself and the other lies on the doorstep of the parents! The lazy parenting that went on back then..when parents didnt see their kids all day long and most didnt even know where their kids were! Lets face it, if the parents gave more of a toss about the whereabouts of their kids in those days then this wouldnt have happened on such a huge scale!
> The world is no more dangerous in this day and age than it was back then.
> ...


A lot of them did come forward and were treated like it was their fault. Even after the police (of whom Jimmy brags about them being involved) refused to help, and they went to the press, nothing could be published because Savile was a very litigious man.

From what you're saying - about your parents letting you go to the pub to drink when you were 13 - that they were neglectful?

The only person responsible for rape is the rapist.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WriterC said:


> 'little scrubbers'? Nice. Lovely bit of victim blaming there, absolving predatory rapists of their responsibility.


Were you around in the sixties? Do you remember the sudden rush to be sexually active, the groupies who thought they were important because they got it off with someone famous? Didn't even have to be all that famous, either. Just someone who played in a group would do. I remember them very well, and I do not see these girls as victims. Sorry if that offends your 21st century sensibilities, but that is fact.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WriterC said:


> A lot of them did come forward and were treated like it was their fault. Even after the police (of whom Jimmy brags about them being involved) refused to help, and they went to the press, nothing could be published because Savile was a very litigious man.
> 
> From what you're saying - about your parents letting you go to the pub to drink when you were 13 - that they were neglectful?
> 
> The only person responsible for rape is the rapist.


Did parents know where their kids were 247 in the 60's?

With all die respect what i have highlighted...i would appreciate it if you do not question any of my posts in the way that you have, 1 i have no interest in speaking with you and 2 its noyfb


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Did parents know where their kids were 247 in the 60's?
> 
> With all die respect what i have highlighted...i would appreciate it if you do not question any of my posts in the way that you have, 1 i have no interest in speaking with you and 2 its noyfb


I'm sure they're proud of you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

WriterC said:


> The only person responsible for rape is the rapist.


So you have him guilty too? 

I thought you were a stickler for the law?


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Were you around in the sixties? Do you remember the sudden rush to be sexually active, the groupies who thought they were important because they got it off with someone famous? Didn't even have to be all that famous, either. Just someone who played in a group would do. I remember them very well, and I do not see these girls as victims. Sorry if that offends your 21st century sensibilities, but that is fact.


I wasn't around in the 60s but I know one thing that is fact - rape is rape.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

rona said:


> So you have him guilty too?
> 
> I thought you were a stickler for the law?


I am - it's quite clearly a general point concerning rapists.

It's probably hard for a rape apologist to understand though.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WriterC said:


> I'm sure they're proud of you.


Are you the same person you were12 years ago? Kids grow up..dont play whiter than white.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Are you the same person you were12 years ago? Kids grow up..dont play whiter than white.


I'm not, obviously. But if you had been raped while you were playing grown up in the pub, I wouldn't blame you, or your parents for it - I'd blame the rapist.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

WriterC said:


> a rape apologist .


Is that what you think I am?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WriterC said:


> I wasn't around in the 60s but I know one thing that is fact - rape is rape.


Rape is forcing someone to have sexual intercourse. These girls were not forced, no matter what they say now. It is a fact that some of the more moral stars employed bodyguards expressly to evict these girls from their hotel rooms, where they used to sneak in when no one was looking.

The fact that many were under age may constitute was the Americans call statutory rape, but that is hardly the same thing.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

rona said:


> Is that what you think I am?


Your posting suggests that you are - especially when you agreed with someone who called rape victims 'little scrubbers'.

You've even suggested that these potential victims have only come forward for money!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Innocent until proven guilty, a man who is not here to defend himself. Another thread going round in circles with some unnecessary name calling.


----------

